# My grooming horror story



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I took Squirt to the groomer yesterday. Her hair had grown to about 2 1/2 inches long. Every time I have taken her to this groomer I have said don't cut her hair, we are growing it out. I didn't say that explicitly this time. My mistake. 

I said I wanted her bangs cut and explained the "Sierra style", and the top of her head tapered away from her face, and leave the ears long. I asked that when they trimmed her feet now to cut the hair on her legs or top of her feet and explained that with the havanese the hair should grow straight down, not be trimmed, and only cut around the shape of the foot. I asked that they not shave her rear end but scissor it.

When I picked her up they had done a puppy cut, her hair is now about 1/2 inch all over. They did leave her ears and tail long, they cut the hair on her legs and feet, they trimmed her beard and even cut off her eyelashes. When they cut her bangs they cut them straight across about 1/2 inch long, and they aren't very even. It looks like they cut the bangs with the shaver.

She does look cute but we didn't want a puppy cut. I am so upset and Squirt senses I am upset. She just lays and looks at me.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm sorry 
We've had horrible luck with groomers, so I feel your pain.

I bet she looks adorable. Pics, please!


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are new pictures of her taken this morning. At least they did a good puppy cut.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aww. she looks so soft and fuzzy. CUTE
You're right..they did do a good job with the puppy cut. I need to get Cooper that short, I'm just too chicken. I've been grooming him now for a few months. I do my version of his puppy cut, but it's still about 2 inches long..if not a tad more. And I do the ears, too.
I need to figure out how to get closer, like Squirt. I'm just afraid of giving him a bald spot.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Peg I know how you feel. I'm terrified of groomers. Sometimes they listen, someties they don't. I guess, overall, I'm lucky in that when I told Milo's groomer not to cut him except for a little between his eyes, his feet and a bit around his butt. 

Squirt does look cute, but it hardly matters if that's not what you wanted. The only good thing about hair is, it grows.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

When I took Marley in for his first cut, I told the groomer not to cut too much...his hair ended up muuuuch shorter than I wanted, so at first I felt a little iffy about the whole thing. However, she was a super nice girl that really cares about dogs and he seemed to be ok with the whole thing overall. After reading all the horror stories of dogs not being treated right, I decided that having the hair a little too short isn't really much of an issue. Now, 4 weeks after the cut, it's PERFECT...I'll try to get a few shots in a while to show. 

Soooo...I totally understand how bummed you are, but in the end it IS just hair


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

She looks 'mahvahlus' dahling.. every now and then you need to take it all off..start over from scratch. Don't be upset..like you said..at least it's a good puppy cut..

I need to take capote in. I want to get him cut down to nothing and start his coat over. He started blowing and so I can't keep up with the matting..I'm hoping if I shave him down then what grows back will be easier to maintain..  But I'm sure I'll be devistated for the first week or so...he's a shaggy mess but he's my shaggy mess..


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I would cry if that happened to Dusty, but at least it's a good cut, Squirt looks adorable, and it will grow back. It will be easy to maintain for a while! I think I'd find a new groomer though!
Last time I had Dusty groomed the gal that had done it before was gone. The new person took too much off her feet and rear, and plucked her ears (without me asking for that) and must have gotten water in them because she ended up with an ear infection! It's made me more willing to take the time to do it myself, but I'd like to have a groomer to trust for the times when I'm just too busy.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Aw, she looks adorable! So fluffy and soft! What a sweet girl.

I was just reading the other thread about bad grooming experiences - dang - (as I said on the other thread) I wish I could find a groomer that let the owner stay to watch or help. Use their experience & tools, with our love and passion. We could bring our own products. It wouldn't take more than and hour or hour and a half.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Squirt said:


> I took Squirt to the groomer yesterday. Her hair had grown to about 2 1/2 inches long. Every time I have taken her to this groomer I have said don't cut her hair, we are growing it out. I didn't say that explicitly this time. My mistake.
> 
> I said I wanted her bangs cut and explained the "Sierra style", and the top of her head tapered away from her face, and leave the ears long. I asked that when they trimmed her feet now to cut the hair on her legs or top of her feet and explained that with the havanese the hair should grow straight down, not be trimmed, and only cut around the shape of the foot. I asked that they not shave her rear end but scissor it.
> 
> ...


*I am so sorry. :Cry:This makes me so ANGRY.:rant: It sounds just like PetsMart here. :fear:  They do what THEY want. So far I am doing my own Lilly's last cut was the end of July'07 and it is getting pretty long now. We will see what happens this summer.*


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Maybe we could pay the gal that did the grooming demo for the Cascade Havanese Club in the summer to do an extended demo for pay?



CinnCinn said:


> Aw, she looks adorable! So fluffy and soft! What a sweet girl.
> 
> I was just reading the other thread about bad grooming experiences - dang - (as I said on the other thread) I wish I could find a groomer that let the owner stay to watch or help. Use their experience & tools, with our love and passion. We could bring our own products. It wouldn't take more than and hour or hour and a half.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh bummer  I hate when people don't listen about stuff like that. Hence, the reason why Gucci has never met a groomer.

But Squirt does look really cute :kiss: and it does grow back, so try not to be too upset, poor little Squirt probably doesn't know what is bothering you and she is going to love you no matter what the groomer did.

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Too bad they didn't listen  Not cool at all, but Squirt looks great and they did do a nice job with the puppy cut. :hug: As Kara said, our furbabies are so wonderful because no matter what they show us unconditional love. :grouphug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto what everyone else said. I'd be really angry, but Squirt does look cute. I feel very fortunate. I wound up with a wondeful groomer from day one and have had no problems at all. Reminds me that Gryff needs a bath.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Ivy,
I love the way Gryff's coat looks.
What do you tell you groomer to do?
I know it's a puppy cut, but what do you tell her to do with the face and ears?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I think Squirt looks cute, although the groomer missed the Sierra Style bangs, for sure.


----------

